# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Литература

## Sleepyowl

みなさん、こんにちは！ 
私は、勉強の為にいろいろな日本昔話を読んでいるが、昔話などばかりをよむのは退屈ですね。ある電子図書館を見つけましたが、あそこには私が知らない作家ばかりがあるので、最初に何を読めばいいか分り  ません。 
どうか、ウェブにある良い小説をお勧めて下さい。 
Надеюсь, можно понять, что я понаписал.  ::

----------

